# Video gegen den Winterblues: Bonefish und Permit angeln in den Flats der Florida Keys



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

Redaktionell:

*Video gegen den Winterblues: Bonefish und Permit angeln in den Flats der Florida Keys​*
Kalt, nass, fischarm?

Der Winter ist nicht eure Zeit?

Hier zum Träumen vom nächsten Sommer ein Video mit tollen Fischen (Bonefish, Permit) im schönsten Wasser bei tollstem Wetter in den Flats der Florida Keys.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97FX0PxJFoc

Ich mag die Youtube-Kanäle von Fishing Girl Darcizzle

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video gegen den Winterblues: Bonefish und Permit angeln in den Flats der Florida *

Klimaänderung, invasive Arten etc und was nu alles kommt, was nicht sein darf und soll - aber Wetter  und solche Fische hätt ich gerne in/an der Ostsee..

Vor allem wenn ich rausguck und das trübe Winterwetter seh..


----------



## hanzz (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video gegen den Winterblues: Bonefish und Permit angeln in den Flats der Florida*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klimaänderung, invasive Arten etc und was nu alles kommt, was nicht sein darf und soll - aber Wetter  und solche Fische hätt ich gerne in/an der Ostsee..
> 
> Vor allem wenn ich rausguck und das trübe Winterwetter seh..


Das fänd ich auch lobenswert.
Schit so'n Winterblues, ne ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video gegen den Winterblues: Bonefish und Permit angeln in den Flats der Florida *

jo. frag net...

Guck dann aber gerne so Videos...


----------



## trawar (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video gegen den Winterblues: Bonefish und Permit angeln in den Flats der Florida *

Sex sells.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video gegen den Winterblues: Bonefish und Permit angeln in den Flats der Florida *

logo...


----------



## trawar (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video gegen den Winterblues: Bonefish und Permit angeln in den Flats der Florida*

An manchen stellen musste ich zweimal hinschauen um zu sehen das die Dame am Angeln ist.#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video gegen den Winterblues: Bonefish und Permit angeln in den Flats der Florida *

das liegt dann aber an Dir ..


----------



## MarcinD (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video gegen den Winterblues: Bonefish und Permit angeln in den Flats der Florida *

Interessant finde ich auch, wieso der Typ eingepackt ist bis zur Nasenspitze und die Dame - na ja Ihr wisst schon. Er ist bestimmt erkältet und wollte es nicht schlimmer machen.


----------



## fishhawk (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video gegen den Winterblues: Bonefish und Permit angeln in den Flats der Florida*

Hallo,

ich war schon in der Karibik zum Salzwasserfliegenfischen unterwegs. Mit Mütze, Nackenschutz, Halstuch, langärmeligem Hemd, langer Hose , Socken und immer 50er Sonnenmilch. Das ist dort für nen Tag auf dem Wasser schon angemessen.

Die Dame  stammt vielelicht aus England. Für die inselbewohner ist meiner Erfahrung nach ein fetter Sonnebrand im Urlaub Pflicht  . (Sarkasmus aus)


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video gegen den Winterblues: Bonefish und Permit angeln in den Flats der Florida*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich war schon in der Karibik zum Salzwasserfliegenfischen unterwegs. Mit Mütze, Nackenschutz, Halstuch, langärmeligem Hemd, langer Hose , Socken und immer 50er Sonnenmilch. Das ist dort für nen Tag auf dem Wasserschon angemessen.
> 
> Die Dame  stammt vielelicht aus England.* Für die inselbewohner ist meiner Erfahrung nach ein fetter Sonnebrand im Urlaub Pflicht  *. (Sarkasmus aus)


:q:q:q


----------



## Ørret (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video gegen den Winterblues: Bonefish und Permit angeln in den Flats der Florida*

Angeln kann sie ja...Die Arme ist mir aber viel zu dünne, fast schon bullimisch. Das Anglerboard sollte der Dame mal ordentlich Spätzle zukommen lassen damit sie griffiger wird


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video gegen den Winterblues: Bonefish und Permit angeln in den Flats der Florida*

Naja, eben eine von den Bikini-Anglerinnen. Ich kann dem nicht viel abgewinnen. Wenn man leicht bekleidete Mädeln anschauen will, kann man das auch wo anders. 
Was wohl wäre, wenn Cindy aus Marzahn nicht die Comedy, sondern das Angeln im Bikini für sich entdeckt hätte 

Björn


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video gegen den Winterblues: Bonefish und Permit angeln in den Flats der Florida *

Formatfüllend.........

Ich hätts genauso gebracht..


----------



## knutwuchtig (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video gegen den Winterblues: Bonefish und Permit angeln in den Flats der Florida*

fürn halbnackten magerhintern, der werbung läuft gibt es auch jourxxx

sexismus hier  und naturschutz bashing an anderer stelle  , gibt eine tolle mediale außenwirkung. wie immer steilvorlage vom chefe  #6#6#6


es würde auch anders und tatsächlich informell uuund spannend  gehen .https://www.facebook.com/bbcearth/videos/vb.118883634811868/1736961573004058/?type=2&theater


----------

